# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  steroid cleanse for ALL toxins

## Steele

trying to find out if i could use steroid cleanse to detox my body from other toxins (recreational drugs, ie. marjuana). could it cleanse my system of everything so well those substances would be undetectable? -STEELE

----------


## 956Vette

If i was a betting man, i would put my $$$$ on yes  :Wink:

----------


## Bryan2

they have detox drinks for marajuana readily available same goes for other such drugs most powder substances are out of your system in 3 days anyway

----------


## Steele

anyone have a proven method for cleansing the body of marijuana?

----------


## system admin

steroid cleanse will cleanse all street drugs

bc

----------

